# Advice Needed



## rboseley99 (May 6, 2010)

OK, time for some advice. I have a 2010 Madone 6.5. I am not a racer - I guess I fall in the enthusiast group. I bought this bike rather fast. ( I had a 1200 ) and had always been well treated by Trek and dealer. After riding this bike for almost 2 years ( I was off it for 6 months due to surgery ) I have “learned” that it is actually too large for me. It’s a 54 and I have since had two fitters with good reputations tell me I should be on a 52 IF not a 50. I now feel I was sold the 54 because that’s what was in stock.

So I was visiting with an Orbea dealer who has in stock a 2012 50 Orca Gold frame. We discussed a few possibilities including striping the all DA off my Trek and putting it on the Orca - with a trade allowance for my frame. BTW, the frameset is about $600 under list. Or we could build out the Orbea with Ultegra; build it with DA - and finally build it with Di2 (Ultegra or DA). Were that the route, I would get a “reasonable trade-in for the complete Trek.

Here is my real question. Clearly Trek ranks with the top bike makers in the world. I know little about Orbea - except they look fantastic. Can you guys give me some hints as to how Orbea is thought of in cycling circles? As good as OCLV? Warranty? I’m not looking for “top” speed or great stiffness, since I am beyond being able to get that much out of any bike. I do ride long and hard for an “older” man, and while I can obviously still handle a road bike - I would like it to be a near perfect fit. So, just shopping for thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

Orbea is one of the largest bike manufacturer's in Spain. They are often equated as the Trek of Spain. From low end all the way to top end road frames. I'm pretty sure their Orca is made in Taiwan and finished back home in the Basque region of Spain. They have a lifetime warranty on their frames just like Trek and whether it is honored depends on your dealer and circumstances, etc. just like any other manufacturer including Trek. 

If your LBS is a legit dealer of Orbea and you feel comfortable with them, I would test ride that frame. You might find it a bit stiffer and harsher than your older Madone. This can sometimes be alleviated by using a more compliant wheelset. They also have the Orca silver frameset which is a tad heavier and less stiff which might be more comfortable. But it seems like the Gold is what's on sale. 

My advice is to make sure it fits you well and you like the ride. Frames go on sale all the time.


----------

